# Any indication of thyroid problem?



## xraychick01 (Mar 6, 2015)

I have been feeling very tired for a long time. Even when I get plenty of sleep I wake up tired and remain tired most of the day. I have many other symptoms of hypo so I decided to have my doctor check my TSH, free T3, Free T4, and TPOAb.

All of my labs are within range according to the labs reference ranges but I've ready online you can still have thyroid issues even with normal appearing labs. I've also read that many of these ranges are out of date, especially the TSH.

I would greatly appreciate any feedback you can provide me.

TSH - 3.23 range = 0.27 - 4.20 uIU/ML

Free T3 - 3.02 range = 2.57 - 4.43 PG/ML

Free T4 - 1.20 range = 0.81 - 1.70 NG/DL

Thyroid Peroxidase Antibody - 11 range = <35 IU/ML


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> TSH - 3.23 range = 0.27 - 4.20 uIU/ML
> 
> Free T3 - 3.02 range = 2.57 - 4.43 PG/ML
> 
> Free T4 - 1.20 range = 0.81 - 1.70 NG/DL


Goal for TSH is 1

Free T-4 and Free T-3 should be closer to 3/4 of range.

Based on your Free's and TSH you are a bit hypo.

What does your doctor have to day when you complain? Have they ever run tests on you?


----------



## xraychick01 (Mar 6, 2015)

Lovlkn said:


> Goal for TSH is 1
> 
> Free T-4 and Free T-3 should be closer to 3/4 of range.
> 
> ...


This is the first time I've had this panel done. In the past she's only done TSH which was 2.25 a year ago and 3.69 two years ago.

I haven't yet seen my doctor, just asked her to order these labs and she did. I'm going to make an appt next week to see her. Based on these lab results of course she says nothing is wrong.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

1.47 is 3/4 of range for your FT-4, you are at 1.20

3.98 is 3/4 of range for FT-3, you are at 3.02

Your TSH is higher than is should be - most feel best at 1.

If you have symptoms then it's up to YOU to speak up and insist your doctor do at least a trial to see if your symptoms and labs improve.

If you r current doctor will it do it then maybe your next doctor will.


----------



## xraychick01 (Mar 6, 2015)

Lovlkn said:


> 1.47 is 3/4 of range for your FT-4, you are at 1.20
> 
> 3.98 is 3/4 of range for FT-3, you are at 3.02
> 
> ...


Thank you. I most definitely intend on speaking up. And by trial do you mean meds? What med(s) are used to treat hypo?

How to suggest I bring this up with my doctor so she'll do what I want her to do?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

In addition to talking to your doctor about a trial of thyroid meds (such as 25 micrograms of Synthroid or generic Synthroid), I would also suggest additional testing, including Vitamin B12, Vitamin D, and iron.


----------



## xraychick01 (Mar 6, 2015)

Octavia said:


> In addition to talking to your doctor about a trial of thyroid meds (such as 25 micrograms of Synthroid or generic Synthroid), I would also suggest additional testing, including Vitamin B12, Vitamin D, and iron.


Thank you. I will have her check these as well. I know my Vit D last year was 27...on the low side.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> Thank you. I most definitely intend on speaking up. And by trial do you mean meds? What med(s) are used to treat hypo?
> 
> How to suggest I bring this up with my doctor so she'll do what I want her to do?


Levothyroxine aka Synthroid is the medication to treat hypo.

As far as bringing it up to your doctor - Do NOT tell them you've been on the internet - I found that tends to really irritate them. Muster up the courage to ask for 25mcg of Synthroid as a trial to see if it helps alleviate your symptoms of being hypo.

If your doctor will not treat you - go to a different doctor. It took me 5 doctors post op before I found one who would treat me properly. My med's have been the same for several years - this is the same dose I arrived taking.


----------



## xraychick01 (Mar 6, 2015)

Lovlkn said:


> Levothyroxine aka Synthroid is the medication to treat hypo.
> 
> As far as bringing it up to your doctor - Do NOT tell them you've been on the internet - I found that tends to really irritate them. Muster up the courage to ask for 25mcg of Synthroid as a trial to see if it helps alleviate your symptoms of being hypo.
> 
> If your doctor will not treat you - go to a different doctor. It took me 5 doctors post op before I found one who would treat me properly. My med's have been the same for several years - this is the same dose I arrived taking.


Got it. Thanks.

Silly question maybe, but if she does give me a trial of the synthroid and there's an improvement in my symptoms is it safe to say it's hypo?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Your thyroid labs are low - this indicates low thyroid hormone in your system.

Why? Who knows, and as we age the thyroid slows down in many cases, environmental, genetic, autoimmune, nodules that form naturally and cancer can all cause issues.

Ultrasound and thyroglobulin antibodies tests would rule out cancer.

FYI, I recently read that thyroid hormone replacement medications are the MOST prescribed medications in the USA


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Lovlkn said:


> FYI, I recently read that thyroid hormone replacement medications are the MOST prescribed medications in the USA


That's just sad. Don't you think that's indicative of a bigger problem?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Octavia said:


> That's just sad. Don't you think that's indicative of a bigger problem?


Absolutely!

What's even more frightening is how many people post on this forum who are in need of replacement med's and going to doctors who do not have a clue.


----------

